
Ask HN: Is My Senior Software Salary Low in Seattle? - throwAwayNCatch
I&#x27;ve been reading bunch of articles on HN. Especially, this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.levels.fyi&#x2F;SE&#x2F;Google&#x2F;Facebook&#x2F;Microsoft
and I just had sad feeling that I&#x27;m being under-compensated:<p>Base: $145K
RSU: $100K (split over four years)
Signing-Bonus: $40K (split over two years)
Software Engineer Experience: 8+ years (this is my 9th year since I graduated with BSc in CS)<p>Company was a Seattle startup and IPO&#x27;ed about 8 years ago (keeping it vague so if company reads this cannot pinpoint who I am)
======
iopuy
Well I'm in Miami with 10 years of professional experience after BS in CS and
I'm making 130k. So from my perspective no; however, I'm sure some disagree.

